# Theatre Safety Book for non middle and high school level. and more...



## gafflover87 (May 11, 2012)

I have been looking for a good book on Safety in the Theatre, shop, etc., and all I have come up with so far in looking through the threads is Davidson's books that seem to focus on High School level and below, which is not what Im looking for. Im wanting something that covers the basics and more, and if it included some up to date codes and regulations that would be awesome There are several on Amazon, but none of them seem to have been rated by others people, which concerns me. Also, what are the best resources to finding codes and regulations specifically for the theatre?

On a side note, last year we had a safety inspection done, the report listed some new codes that I had never heard of before, and have not been able to verify, such as: A-Frame Extension ladders over a maximum 25' climbing height are now banned by OSHA, and that fire curtains must remain down at all times the theatre is unoccupied. I don't doubt the validity of what the inspector said, I just would like to read the codes for myself, and have not been able to find them through searches. Have any of you seen this?


----------



## josh88 (May 11, 2012)

The fire curtains being down isn't something that happens much over here (some theatres do) but they do it in europe. They've got something that says you have to show the audience that it works. As far as I know we haven't adopted anything like that yet.


----------



## derekleffew (May 11, 2012)

gafflover87 said:


> ...Also, what are the best resources to finding codes and regulations specifically for the theatre?...


You're currently looking at one of the best resources.

By example, as to your side notes:
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/12340-new-ladder-recommendations-focusing.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...rations/12140-fire-curtain-code-question.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ations/12159-poll-operation-fire-curtain.html

One of the problems with books (besides killing trees) is that codes and regulations are often updated at a regular interval, rendering the books obsolete. Most if not all NFPA documents are on a three-year revision cycle. OSHA regulations seem to change every time there's an accident.

The books by Randall "Dr. Doom" Davidson are excellent and although "Assessing the Risks in Middle, Junior and Senior High School Theater Buildings and Programs" is in the title, doesn't mean the codes/guidelines/policies/procedures don't or shouldn't apply to those outside that criteria. Besides Risk International, there's a heap of other companies making a profit by teaching, explaining, and interpreting codes to the common man. Though none geared specifically to the live entertainment industry. My ideal book on safety would have just one page containing three words:
*"Don't be stupid."*


----------



## Clarkwg3 (May 11, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> My ideal book on safety would have just one page containing three words: *"Don't be stupid."*



I'd want to add the Webster definition of stupid. Just to make sure every ready knew what stupid is.

From Dictionary.com:
stu·pid   [stoo-pid, styoo‐] adjective, stu·pid·er, stu·pid·est, noun
adjective
1.
lacking ordinary quickness and keenness of mind; dull.
2.
characterized by or proceeding from mental dullness; foolish; senseless: a stupid question.
3.
tediously dull, especially due to lack of meaning or sense; inane; pointless: a stupid party.
4.
annoying or irritating; troublesome: Turn off that stupid radio.
5.
in a state of stupor; stupefied: stupid from fatigue.
6.
Slang . excellent; terrific.
COLLAPSE
noun
7.
Informal . a stupid person.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 12, 2012)

Dr. Doom doesn't just do educational theater. Here is the set for everyone.

However, as Derek mentioned, you must stay on top of the codes. So, when you get a set of safety books, look at the citations and then get the updates as they come out. Specifically the NFPA and NEC standards.


----------



## gafflover87 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, and I Just realized that Dr. Doom is who did our building inspection last year (prior to my time). I don't know why it didn't click in my mind earlier. As far as his report goes, I thought it was very informative, and helpful. And there were major changes that took place because of it (again, before my time).

And We tend to stay away from risky stupid stuff. haha


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 24, 2016)

Has anyone read The Health and Safety Guide for Film, TV, and Theater by Monona Rossol? The most recent edition I see was published in 2011, so some of the codes will be out of date (not to mention those who don't actually abide by things like OSHA). However, I was wondering more about the general information in the book, like best practices.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 24, 2016)

ruinexplorer said:


> Has anyone read The Health and Safety Guide for Film, TV, and Theater by Monona Rossol? The most recent edition I see was published in 2011, so some of the codes will be out of date (not to mention those who don't actually abide by things like OSHA). However, I was wondering more about the general information in the book, like best practices.



Yes I have a copy from when I was in college (10 years ago), however I haven't particularly looked at it since then and I have lent it to a highschool drama teacher at the present for her to look at (and hopefully learn from and pass that knowledge on). If my vague memory serves there is some best practice stuff in there, but most of it is pretty broad strokes.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 25, 2016)

Good to know. Amazon has the second edition with a copyright of 2011. Maybe it is a little more specific.


----------



## erosing (Feb 2, 2016)

I have the original and second edition. It can be relatively broad at points, but it will also often point you in the direction of more information if you don't know where to find it. I would recommend the second over the first however because it is more up to date and added some more depth to certain areas. It is more of a stagecraft textbook though, (that's how I was introduced to it), but it does go being that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

